# Gander Mountain #12 or Lem Big Bite #8



## trejund (Feb 11, 2015)

I have the money to finally buy a meat grinder and these are my two choices.  The Gander Mountatin meat grinder which resembles the Cabella meat grinder will cost me 332 dollars the LEM Big Bite #8 will cost me 313 dollars.  I will probably grind one Boston butt during any giving session to make sausages.  Please advise me on which one to get. This money for a meat grinder is burning a hole in my pocket!!!

Product Description






*Gander Mountain #12 Stainless Steel Electric Meat Grinder; 3/4 HP Motor*

The #12 Electric Meat Grinder by Gander Mountain features a #12 neck size and a 3/4 HP motor, allowing you to grind 7-9 lbs. of meat per minute. It can grind up to 12 lbs of meat per minute by using the cutting plate with holes that measure 10mm. Set of three plastic stuffing tubes (3/8", 3/4", 1-1/8") let you make any size sausage. Features 2 stainless steel grinding plates in medium (3/16") and coarse (3/8"). Large-capacity meat tray with enlarged throat ensures optimal performance. Removable tray organizes your grinder accessories. Stainless steel stuffing plate, solid meat stomper, feed pan, and knife are included. ETL security and ETL sanitation listed. One-year warranty.

Features
• 3/4 HP motor
• Grinds 7-9 lbs./minute or up to 540 lbs. of meat per hour
• #12 neck size; stainless steel
• Includes three stuffing tubes
• ETL security and ETL sanitation listed
[h2]  [/h2]
[h3]  [/h3]
*LEM*Products W779 #8 Stainless Steel .35 HP Electric Meat Grinder is the perfect size if you are going to grind a few deer a year. Don't let the size of this grinder fool you. It's all most people will ever need. Grinds approximately 240 pounds an hour. Standard grinder features and accessories: All stainless steel motor housing, all metal gears with roller bearings, heavy duty handle for easy moving, 110 volt, permanently lubricated motor, built in circuit breaker, stainless steel knife, head, auger and meat pan 11 1/2" x 8 1/2" x 2 1/4" deep, stainless steel coarse (3/8"), fine (3/16") and stuffing plates, 3 stuffing tubes (3/8", 3/4", 1 1/4") and meat stomper. Two year factory warranty. Weighs 36 pounds. ETL certified.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 11, 2015)

How much sausage do you plan on making per session? I have this grinder and regularly grind 5-10 lbs in a sitting with zero issues.


----------



## trejund (Feb 11, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> How much sausage do you plan on making per session? I have this grinder and regularly grind 5-10 lbs in a sitting with zero issues.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Weston-Products-Llc-33-0201-W-Heavy-Duty/dp/B004Y38B8M


 I will probably do about 10 to 15 pounds of sausage.  However, this is just a rough estimate, I have never made sausage before.  Thanks for showing me the stuffer you use.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well if those 2 are the options you're stuck on, then I'd go with the Gander Mountain seeing as it's almost 3 times as powerful and only a $20 difference. With that said, here's a grinder that's $100+ cheaper and includes many more accessories.  


Whichever you pick, you're gonna have fun!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd go with the Weston from Amazon, saving $80 on their listed price, and get me a Lem 5# stuffer which you are going to want...trust me on that. Grinders are meant to grind....not stuff, and the frustration level gets pretty high, pretty quick. 10 pounds at a time is a lot of sausage of one kind, averaging 5 links to the pound. I get bored eating the same sausage over & over so am quick to have another recipe I want to crank out. So, a 5 pound batch is good for me & I still give some away. So many varities, so little time.....you could go on & on never making the same one twice. I'm still getting by quite nicely with the grinder attachment for my Kitchen Aid...works swell for 5-10 pounds.....Willie


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm looking at stuffers now

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd go with the 3/4 horsepower grinder.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 11, 2015)

Myself.. I have the 1/2 hp Cabelas Commercial grinder (link below)  ... it will grind anything you throw at it ... It's on sale now..  what I also like about it is you can get different attachments for it further down the line....  as others have said...  you will want a dedicated stuffer... It's a real chore to stuff with the grinders ... 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180


----------



## trejund (Feb 12, 2015)

I really do appreciate all the advice.  Even though I named those two grinders I don't have to get them.  I just really want something that will last me for a couple of years.  I tried to get into sausage making one time before and it didn't go well.   I purchased a meat grinder from Harbor Freight and it started producing a silver coating onto my meat I was grinding.  I boxed it up and took it back to the store.  I just don't want to make the wrong decision on getting another meat grinder that wont work well.  The people on this site know tons more then me so I am open to suggestions.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2015)

About $100 at northern tool...  I grind about 100 #'s year....













Kitchener Grinder.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 12, 2015


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 12, 2015)

Trejund said:


> I really do appreciate all the advice.  Even though I named those two grinders I don't have to get them.  I just really want something that will last me for a couple of years.  I tried to get into sausage making one time before and it didn't go well.   I purchased a meat grinder from Harbor Freight and it started producing a silver coating onto my meat I was grinding.  I boxed it up and took it back to the store.  I just don't want to make the wrong decision on getting another meat grinder that wont work well.  The people on this site know tons more then me so I am open to suggestions.


You've got a few suggestions for grinders so far on here. There are ton of quality grinders out there, some linked here, that are $100 - $150 and will last you a long time. I'd suggest one of those and then I'd also suggest to go with the 10lb stuffer. If I had to go back, I'd get the bigger because I do 10 lbs sometimes at a time and it would make life a bit easier. One could be had for $175. You could get both pieces of equipment for under $300!


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Cool, not a bad looking grinder

Gary


----------



## trejund (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone that replied to me.  My sausage making equipment is on its way and I hope I can be a productive member of the sausage making community.  I am getting the Lem #8 meat grinder .35hp and a kitchner 5lb stuffter.   I am a beginner at this so I will be coming here looking for recipes and maybe a little guidance from time to time.  Once again thanks.  I will post pics of my work.


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 13, 2015)

Trejund said:


> Thanks everyone that replied to me.  My sausage making equipment is on its way and I hope I can be a productive member of the sausage making community.  I am getting the Lem #8 meat grinder .35hp and a kitchner 5lb stuffter.   I am a beginner at this so I will be coming here looking for recipes and maybe a little guidance from time to time.  Once again thanks.  I will post pics of my work.


Both of those should serve you well. Start browsing through some recipes you would like to make and gather up what supplies you will need.


----------

